# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвера для сканерера canoscan lide 35 для windows 7

## artes_Kostin

Добрый день!

Очень  срочно нужны драйвера для сканера  canoscan lide 35 для windows 7.

----------


## tamalex

На официальном сайте вашего сканера.

----------


## olok90

На нашем сайте есть все девушки от проституток до индивидуалок Москвы, просто заходите и выбирайте себе понравившуюся путану.

----------


## Lillienes

Si vous travaillez avec le CanoScan LiDE 60 et que vous souhaitez mettre à niveau votre PC vers Windows 7, parce que la prise en charge de XP a été interrompue, vous avez besoin dun nouveau pilote pour votre scanner. Comme lappareil est sur le marché depuis un certain temps, il nest pas garanti que le pilote sera installé automatiquement par le système dexploitation.

Le CanoScan LiDE 60 est compatible avec Windows 7  ?

----------

